# Researching into hedgie costs



## kitty_cat (Jul 22, 2009)

I've searched the forums and can't seem to find a lot of information on vet costs. I realize costs will differ from state to state, country to country (so if your from Canada that would be especially helpful!) but i'm wondering what a hedgie vet visit costs- just for a yearly wellness check-up. And then, say a complication arises, like an upper respiratory infection, or another common illness, what can i roughly expect to be paying? Thanks for the input!
-the newb


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

I took both of my hedgehogs to the vet for mite treatments about a month after I got them. The vet gave them a full examination: eyes, ears, teeth, belly, wee wees, feet, nails, listened to their hearts and lungs. Then she weighed them to work out the dosage for their application of Revolution.

The firts visits were $80 each U.S. The second visits two weeks later were $80 for one, $65 dollars for the other.


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

we took Dora in for a uti, vet wanted to do an ultrasound to make sure it was her bladder he was feeling and not her uterus....that with meds, a fine needle aspriate of her bladder, a urine culture, anestesia, and clavamox scip, it was almos 400 dollars.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm in Ontario and it totally depends on where you go. Links road and High Park are super expensive and they tend to need to do a kazillion expensive tests before they can make a diagnoses. Dr Samantha Munn is very reasonable and from what I hear, a wonderful vet.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

You can also call or email the vet's in your area and ask them about the prices. That way you can get a more accurate price for the vet of your choice.

Thats what I did.

At my vet a office visit is $48
Ultra sound $200
Spay $200
(I don't remember the name of it but where they send the uterus off to check for Cancer) $50
script for baytril $11


----------



## Chinchi (Jul 8, 2009)

You could try and call a couple of different vets, and ask about their prices.
Ask about a check up, and the most common things you would have to get treatmen for.


----------



## kitty_cat (Jul 22, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## rtc (Sep 5, 2008)

Routine check up here is about 50 bucks in Montreal. Antibiotics and what not are relatively cheap. I've never had to get anything more advanced done with my little fella but I presume it would run about the same as the rest listed above. 

Scott.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've paid a wide variety for the same vet procedures. 

Just to walk in the door to see a vet: anywhere from $30-85. That's with just a regular vet. I believe my current vet is $45. The $30 vet was one I used about 7 years ago and I'd never ever go back to her.

Medications always vary. All in all I usually expect a bill of at least $100 if I am taking a sick hedgehog in. Anything less and I ask them if they billed me for everything. Because I have had them call while I was on the way home that they missed a charge!


----------



## hedgie love (Aug 28, 2008)

My hedgehog had a repertory infection last August. The vet charged me the same amount as a regular wellness check up $49.00. The medicine (Baytril) cost me $21.01. I don’t know how much the costs would differ in Canada.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I took Ender in for a well-hedgie checkup this week. There's only 1 vet in town that sees hedgies. The visit was $52 US

Jodi


----------

